# Where is the Devin Harris buzz?



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Devin had a brilliant game against one of the best teams in the League last night, dropping 24 pts, 4 Rebs, 4 Assts, and 0 turnovers while starting in place of Jason Terry...

I think that Devin's name should be mentioned in the same breath as Dwight Howard, Shawn Livingston, and Ben Gordon as possible ROY candidates.

Although Devin's stats may not reflect it, I think that he will have the most impact of any rookies for his team.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Devin Harris isn't getting any buzz because he won't be getting any playing time. His team has the deepest backcourt in the league, and they want to contend now instead of developing a rookie.

I expect Devin Harris to be the best guard in this draft class when it's all said and done, but even though he's ready to play right now, a lot of people will be calling him a bust when he sits on the bench all year, just like they did to Darko last year.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well if Terry doesn't work out, Harris will be playing. Terry better watch his back, because Harris in a year, will be good enough to put him on the bench.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

He has been playing brilliantly this preseason, but in the NBA regular season he wont get as much time because he will be playing in the deepest back court behind Terry


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Wait, Shaun Livingstons name is being mentioned as a ROY candidate?


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> Wait, Shaun Livingstons name is being mentioned as a ROY candidate?


Yes.. Shaun Livingston will not be a ROY candidate. Se I mentioned it.:laugh:


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> Wait, Shaun Livingstons name is being mentioned as a ROY candidate?


Your right, Livingstion isn't being mentioned really as a ROY candidate, but generally speakng he has gotten more buzz than Devin Harris IMO.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> Devin Harris isn't getting any buzz because he won't be getting any playing time. His team has the deepest backcourt in the league, and they want to contend now instead of developing a rookie.


You have to consider the coach and the person playing in front of him. They're deep in the backcourt, but not behind Terry (Dickau and A. Johnson). By the end of the season, Nelly was playing Marquis Daniels for 35 minutes a game and Josh Howard for 25-30. Devin Harris is as good or (in my opinion much) better than Jason Terry is right now, I'd be shocked if he didn't get at least 20 minutes per game this year.


----------

